# Kelpie for sale



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a Kelpie for sale who would be a great first alert watch dog in the home, or even better yet as a herding dog. He will bark if a stranger is around your property. He has also been trained in agility and extensively in herding, and has very good manners. He is a little over a year old. Here is a video of him working sheep. I can get more pictures and videos if needed. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfRtdmxxXgQ[/ame]


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

Send pm.


----------

